# Hurt P



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Just wondering what todo with my P looks like the biggest one took a bite out of him.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

wouldn't worry about it, add some salt (not sure the exact measure, i usually throw in a few table spoons for my 33 Gallon) and he'll be fine, mine gets that every few months (a chunk out of his back) and it heals up nicley, I had to get him outta there once when he had 3/4 chunks missing though, make sure hes not too weak to fend for himself !


----------



## marko78 (Sep 10, 2003)

Ive never had an injury like that but with that open wound the other p's might try to take some more chunks out of him. You might want to consider a hospital tank or a divider until he heels. I also have heard that adding a small amount of salt helps the wound heel faster.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I never seperated mine when that happend in my pygo tank. In a serra tank I did take one guy out but not pygos and never had an issue.

"moved"


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

Ouch that is pretty bad. All I get is fin nips. Good luck with that.


----------



## marko78 (Sep 10, 2003)

Just keep watching him and if he starts getting attacked again I would think about seperating them. I they seem pretty calm let him heal up in that tank, just add a little salt and wait it out


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i had 6 supers with that and now i have 5 supers that are perfectly healed, just add salt if you'd like, or if you dont want to, dont, it will still heal.


----------

